# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  متى تبدأ مباريات كاس العالم 2010 ؟؟

## الطوسي

ياشباب متى تبدا مباريات كاس العالم 2010 اى شهر ؟؟؟؟ اى يوم تحديدا واى القنوات راح تنقلها ؟؟

----------


## loveme1407

الله يعطيك العافيه 

أخوي كأس العالم 

تسحب القرعة في 4 ديسمبر 2009 

يبدا مباريات 

من 11 يونيو 2010 الى 11 يوليو 2010 

قنوات النقل حتى الان ART فقط 

تقبل تحياتي 

أخوك / loveme1407

----------

